# Tail grooming tips...



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*tail*

hope this helps, only take the first third off the base of the tail with clippers, the hold the very tip of the hair at the tip of the tail and cut straight across it, let it fall down naturally and then brush out and down at the base, holding the very tip hairs trim around the tail to create a ball, its harder on undocked poodles you want an more oval sort of shape, as its really hard to get it round unless it is a hugh tail and then it looks out of balance,


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I personally am not a fan of a complete round cotton ball look on the end of a tail. I really like more of the oblong/oval look. The tail really depends on the crop job as well. If you have a short dock then you don't even want to go 1/2 up. A good rule of thumb is to flatten the tail down & slide a comb under the tail & find the bottom of the anus & that is where you want to start your clipper line into the body. To give an illusion of more tail shaved on a short dock you need to really do a nice V into the body. If you have a nice tail dock or slight long then use the bottom of the anus as a guide line but for me this really works & you don't get a tail shaved up too far which is to me really ugly. 
To scissor the tail I grasp a few hairs at the tip, then I comb DOWN the hair over the clipped line & all hairs that fall past that line get scissored off that will help set the tail, then you just have to hold out the tail & start to scissor going round the tail & then when you reach the top the you just scissor off the tip. I was taught to twist the top of the tail & to scissor off the twist but I find that takes too much off my tail so I prefer the other method I learned latter in my grooming career.


----------



## danbirch (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I too, was taught to twist the tail and take off the top, but have always had problems with this.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

OOOOPPPPSSSS!!!! I meant to say 1/3 up or 1/4 up the tail from the base not 1/2. DON"T shave 1/2 the tail. So sorry. really just flatten tail against anus & where the bottom of the anus hits the tail that is as far back a clipper line you want & shave towards the body & put a nice V in the body. Sorry for the typo.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

As for how much to shave off from tail base, if you intend to show (or are prissy about having a dog in a flattering clip like I am ), ask your breeder or a show groomer or handler, conformation judge or someone knowledgeable. It's a small detail but affects how the rump and tail look. Here in natural tail land the general suggestion is to shave more if the tail is straighter, less if it's curved.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting the tips! I'm often not very happy with the job I do scissoring the tail, so this gives me a few other tricks to try.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

3dogs said:


> To scissor the tail I grasp a few hairs at the tip, then I comb DOWN the hair over the clipped line & all hairs that fall past that line get scissored off that will help set the tail. I was taught to twist the top of the tail & to scissor off the twist but I find that takes too much off my tail


Yes do what 3 dogs instructs about combing down at the base of tail and scissoring off any hair that is below the clipped line. Also the twisting the top of the tail was always taught and I was never happy with the results....and now I just attended a seminar held by a top poodle handler and she said to never do this.

Most expert groomers can do as 3 dogs does and hold the tail and scissor around...but sometimes this is more difficult for newer groomers to set the right shape. And easy way is to hold the tail out straight out towards you as you stand behind your poodle. 
Comb all the hair out to the right and scissor the hair from tip to base in the shape you like. Comb hair out to the left, do the same. Hold tail up and comb hair all out to front, scissor shape. Then do same with back. The hold tail up with all hair combed and fluffed up and clean up any errant hairs. 

This is similar to how you do the top knot when you comb all the hair over to one side and scissor so it is even with the line you have set over the ears, yet when combed and fluffed up gives a rounded look.


----------

